# Recording of Debussy Nocturnes



## Mark Emanuele (Nov 18, 2018)

I have just posted my recording of Nocturnes by Claude Debussy
The Omega Radio Symphony Orchestra and Women's Chorus
Mark Emanuele - Conductor


----------

